# Nova DVR XP



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I finally broke down and ordered the retrofit kit and remote for my DVR XP lathe. Boy is that nice. Took about 20 minutes to change the display with the updated version and reinstall on the lathe. The remote can be worn on the wrist like a watch or it has a magnet in the back of it so it can be stuck anywhere on the lathe. It will be nice to switch it off/on and change speeds without have to reach around big pieces spinning on the lathe or start it without standing in the line of fire. Works great and should have did it sooner.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

So, Bernie. Will we see an improvement to your work.......VBG.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Probably not James but at least it will be safer.


----------

